# pattern job ???



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

I've been wanting to give painting a real car a shot and I've been asked by a couple people for prices so I have a couple ??? For the pros. 1. How much paint does it take to cover a top? Say a silver base Qt enough?2. What would I expect to pay for materials to pattern a top?3. how much should I start out charging? (No materials price)Here's a couple pics of my models I've painted


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

:shocked: Damn thats talent!!!! You would definetly be a beast on real cars homie. Great work!! How much time does it actually takes to do a paint job on something so small like that?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Sons bike


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

lowpro85 said:


> :shocked: Damn thats talent!!!! You would definetly be a beast on real cars homie. Great work!! How much time does it actually takes to do a paint job on something so small like that?


Thanks lowpro85 . They all very I have gotten faster but some have taken me 40+ hrs


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

you can do it!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

He'll yeah pancho get down on a car I'm sure with your talent your going to do a great job , ok yeah a qt should do it 2. You have to take incosideration all the materials sand papper, tape differnt size , paper to cover , plastic to cover , paint , cleaners , reducers, clears , all that shit and the shit I missed but I would say you have to see you area your in cause you know supply & deman is the price seter good luck I'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

WOW!
Great work man, once you get going on cars, your gonna make it......


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement fellas  I just need some one to give me a shot haha. I got my 69 sitting in the garage I'm planning to do some patterns on it soon :x:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

What up Pancho. , as soon as my compa decided on color we'll hit you up 

Y not get an old hood and maybe give it a shot on something like that or a small trunk? That would give ppl ideas of your tallent on bigger items?


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

pancho1969 said:


>



:thumbsup:......Nice....thats kick ass....you have skills....you can do my car...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

408models said:


> What up Pancho. , as soon as my compa decided on color we'll hit you up
> 
> Y not get an old hood and maybe give it a shot on something like that or a small trunk? That would give ppl ideas of your tallent on bigger items?


:wave: good idea :h5:



MC83 said:


> :thumbsup:......Nice....thats kick ass....you have skills....you can do my car...



Thanks MC83 let me know when u ready :cheesy:


----------



## MC83 (Nov 28, 2008)

pancho1969 said:


> :wave: good idea :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:...........You got it bro


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

wow. The AD truck and the camaro are sick. I have no doubt you'll make it fine in 1:1
Do you know Gary Seeds? Hes a bad ass painter that also does bad ass models, if you never heard of him look him up. Youll be glad you did.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

dogbonekustoms said:


> wow. The AD truck and the camaro are sick. I have no doubt you'll make it fine in 1:1
> Do you know Gary Seeds? Hes a bad ass painter that also does bad ass models, if you never heard of him look him up. Youll be glad you did.


Thanks I hope I do  yea I know Gary cool guy and great painter


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

A couple more pics :cheesy:My latest














Painting this Japan truck replica


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Did the us and them caddi too ::


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Dan pancho your have a great talent keep it up , what's up with a car ? Have you gotten to do patterns on one yet ?


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Dang bro those look good. seems like you got the talent and would put down some killer lines on a car. good luck and post pics if you get to it


----------



## slymer123 (Dec 31, 2008)

you got skills


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks fellas  na no car yet talking to a couple people tho :x: 

BTW any shops around me lookin for help hit me up :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

pancho1969 said:


> Thanks fellas  na no car yet talking to a couple people tho :x:
> 
> BTW any shops around me lookin for help hit me up :cheesy:


CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FIRST CAR U DO!


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Im lookin for help, Teach me and Ill pay you


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

If you have a few customers, start with one that is goin to be a popular color. Get more paint than you need(gallon). If you do silver or white....Good to have more for more cars and more coats per car. Get more primer too. More coats the more durable. Lots of clear too


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks fellas


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

bout time son .... i know u can make a great career out of it , u got maddd talent , just take it step by step baaaaby , got maaaad propps for u bigg dawg


----------



## caddy93 (Sep 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

damn you got skills man. dont let anybody jew you. you already know how to do patterns. id charge low for the first few cars. then work your way higher depending on how much you wanna make.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup chawps :wave:

thanks for the encouragement fellas


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nothin yet just been workin on my sons pedal car :cheesy:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

awesome job on that model cars bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

Check it out pimp we getting ready to do more shit on my lincoln and if you wanna get down on come patterns on it let me know and ill talk to my painter and just bring your material and ill let ya lay some shit down on my 99 towncar


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

pancho1969 said:


> I've been wanting to give painting a real car a shot and I've been asked by a couple people for prices so I have a couple ??? For the pros. 1. How much paint does it take to cover a top? Say a silver base Qt enough?2. What would I expect to pay for materials to pattern a top?3. how much should I start out charging? (No materials price)Here's a couple pics of my models I've painted


crazy n bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Damn Homie! Get down with your bad self...! I should have checked out your topic sooner... :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments fellas. Gonna hit u up for some flake soon for the pedal car detonater :cheesy:



LOWLOW MIKE said:


> Check it out pimp we getting ready to do more shit on my lincoln and if you wanna get down on come patterns on it let me know and ill talk to my painter and just bring your material and ill let ya lay some shit down on my 99 towncar


Thanks for the offer mike if I was closer I would take u up on it


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good luck Poncho .......... I know you can do it ............. you're in a great part of the country to do it as well , I'm stuck here in the midwest with alot of country people who don't even know what a lowrider is .

Wishin' I had some paint work too ! Good luck homie !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks trend


----------



## impala_ss_1964 (Dec 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

NICE WORK BEST OF LUCK KEEP DOING YOUR THING. :thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

What's up pancho how's your sons peddal car coming ? Let's see those patterns


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Damn this shit looks better than some real car patterns out there.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments fellas 
The pedal car is almost ready for paint :cheesy:


----------



## ss63 (Jul 8, 2009)

You still painting model cars?


----------



## andrez (Apr 16, 2009)

have you done a car yet? i have a 63 ss looking tio get roof patterned let me know


----------

